# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a call from a fellow guide to cover a trip for him. Showed up at National Harbor at 7am to pickup a couple who have never fished before. Thought some monster cats would be fun for them. 


























The big one was 36 inches long with a big belly. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Congrats to the anglers.


----------

